# "Hands Resist Him"  Freaky haunted Ebay painting.



## kuso (Apr 1, 2003)

In February, 2000 the sudden appearance of a rather strange painting with the accompanying title of "Haunted Painting" made it's debut on Ebay.com. Of course a title like this is going to attract attention and it's still discussed to this day whether the painting is genuinely haunted or not. Even stranger is the reactions that the general public had when viewing the photos of the painting.

The artist is Bill Stoneham, the painting title is "Hands Resist Him".
Bill tells of how he painted Hands Resist Him in 1972, the boy in the picture being himself, the hands being other lives, the windows/door being a thin veil between waking and dreaming with the small doll like girl being the guide through.

Bill does not know how his painting ended up abandoned as described by the Ebay.com seller, *but he does know a gallery owner where the painting was originally displayed and sold at, and a Los Angeles Times critic, who reviewed the show, were both dead within one year of the painting being shown.*




> *THE ORIGINAL EBAY TEXT THAT ACCOMPANIED THE PAINTING*
> 
> WHEN WE RECEIVED THIS PAINTING, WE THOUGHT IT WAS REALLY GOOD ART. A " PICKER " HAD FOUND IT ABANDONED BEHIND AN OLD BREWERY. AT THE TIME WE WONDERED A LITTLE WHY A SEEMINGLY PERFECTLY FINE PAINTING WOULD BE DISCARDED LIKE THAT. ( TODAY WE DON'T !!! ) ONE MORNING OUR 4 AND 1/2 YEAR OLD DAUGHTER CLAIMED, THAT THE CHILDREN IN THE PICTURE WERE FIGHTING, AND COMING INTO THE ROOM DURING THE NIGHT. NOW, I DON'T BELIEVE IN UFOS OR ELVIS BEING ALIVE, BUT MY HUSBAND WAS ALARMED. TO MY AMUSEMENT HE SET UP A MOTION TRIGGERED CAMERA FOR THE NIGHTS. AFTER THREE NIGHTS THERE WERE PICTURES.THE LAST TWO PICTURES SHOWN ARE FROM THAT 'STAKEOUT'. AFTER SEEING THE BOY SEEMINGLY EXITING THE PAINTING UNDER THREAT, WE DECIDED, THE PAINTING HAS TO GO.PLEASE JUDGE FOR YOURSELF. --- BEFORE YOU DO, PLEASE READ THE FOLLOWING WARNING AND DISCLAIMER. ----WARNING: DO NOT BID ON THIS PAINTING IF YOU ARE SUSCEPTIBLE TO STRESS RELATED DISEASE, FAINT OF HEART OR ARE UNFAMILIAR WITH SUPERNATURAL EVENTS. BY BIDDING ON THIS PAINTING, YOU AGREE TO RELEASE THE OWNERS OF ALL LIABILITY IN RELATION TO THE SALE OR ANY EVENTS HAPPENING AFTER THE SALE, THAT MIGHT BE CONTRIBUTED TO THIS PAINTING. THIS PAINTING MAY OR MAY NOT POSESS SUPERNATURAL POWERS, THAT COULD IMPACT OR CHANGE YOUR LIFE. HOWEVER, BY BIDDING YOU AGREE TO EXCLUSIVELY BID ON THE VALUE OF THE ARTWORK, WITH DISREGARD TO THE LAST TWO PHOTOS FEATURED IN THIS AUCTION, AND HOLD THE OWNERS HARMLESS IN REGARD TO THEM AND THEIR IMPACT, EXPRESSED OR IMPLIED.------------ NOW THAT WE GOT THIS OUT OF THE WAY, ONE QUESTION TO YOU EBAYERS. WE WANT OUR HOUSE TO BE BLESSED AFTER THE PAINTING IS GONE, DOES ANYBODY KNOW, WHO IS QUALIFIED TO DO THAT? THE SIZE OF THE PAINTING IS 24 BY 36 INCHES, SO IT IS RATHER LARGE. AS I HAVE HAD SEVERAL QUESTIONS, HERE THE FOLLOWING ANSWERS. THERE WAS NO ODOR LEFT BEHIND IN THE ROOM. THERE WERE NO VOICES, OR THE SMELL OF GUNPOWDER, NO FOODPRINTS OR STRANGE FLUIDS ON THE WALL. TO DETER QUESTIONS IN THIS DIRECTION, THERE ARE NO GHOSTS IN THIS WORLD , NO SUPERNATURAL POWERS, THIS IS JUST A PAINTING, AND MOST THESE THINGS HAVE AN EXPLANATION, IN THIS CASE PROBABLY A FLUKE LIGHT EFFECT. I ENCOURAGE YOU TO BID ON THE ARTWORK, AND CONSIDER THE LAST TWO PHOTOGRAPHS AS PURE ENTERTAINMENT, AND PLEASE DO NOT TAKE THEM INTO CONSIDERATION, WHEN BIDDING. AS WE THINK IT IS A GOOD IDEA TO BLESS ANY HOUSE, WE STILL WELCOME INPUT INTO THAT PROCEDURE.
> 
> This auction is nearing the end. I want to thank the more than 13000 people that took the time to look at this image on Ebay. I appreciate the more than 30 suggestions, that I received regarding blessing the house, exorcising and cleansing. 7 e-mails reported strange or irregular events taking place, when viewing this image. And I will relay two suggestions made by the senders. First not to use this image as the background on the screen, and second not to display this image around juveniles or children. Last not least, thanks for appreciating the art as well.



The reactions to viewing the painting are varied and strange, people report of feeling ill and passing out, having strange visitors in the night, children crying in horror when seeing the pictures and some people are even too afraid to look at the pictures.

The strange light on the painting as seen in the pictures displayed on Ebay.com. could have been achieved by various camera tricks or just by shining a red light on the painting. Very simply done. NO the painting is not genuinely haunted.

Hands Resist Him eventually sold for $1,025.00 - first bid was $199.00 - it had a total of 30 bids. I would imagine with the popularity of this painting that it would be worth a lot more now, not merely for its value as a painting but for its value as the now famous "Haunted Ebay Painting".


----------



## Rissole (Apr 1, 2003)

yeeech... thats a trippy painting!!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 1, 2003)

doesn' t the faceof that little boy look  a little like George W. Bush?


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 1, 2003)

Aw, that's the biggest crock of......ugh.....can't.........breathe...........havin..g......hea..rt..atta1 41178t1gfv   . ........________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________


----------



## Rusty (Apr 1, 2003)

Someones plot to sell a rather cheap painting.........


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 1, 2003)

Seems to me that the "artist" hereafter referred to as "captain acid trip" had some psychological issues that he was attempting to rid himself of via the canvas.....either that, or its one of MJ's family pics.


----------



## david (Apr 1, 2003)

I like it!!  Cool!


----------



## butterfly (Apr 1, 2003)

Well I can't see any difference in the pics... I agree with Rusty.



> _*Originally posted by Rusty *_
> Someones plot to sell a rather cheap painting.........


----------



## Crono1000 (Apr 1, 2003)

i agree that its a freaky painting, but what's supposed to be special about the nighttime pictures?  I'm assuming the kids are supposed to come out, but it doesn't look that much like it.  I mean, if they have photos of the kids wandering around why don't they post those instead?


----------



## Var (Apr 1, 2003)

Crazy painting...yes.  But look at the bottom left picture.  You can see that red light shining in the room behind the painting, too.  Looks to me like someone shined a red light bulb on the painting.  Scary?...


----------



## maniclion (Apr 14, 2005)

Bumping 

 It looks like something from a Korn cd cover


----------



## Dale Mabry (Apr 14, 2005)

Hey, is it bad when you pee powder instead of liquid?


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 14, 2005)

what idiot would hang this creepy ass painting in their childs room?


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 14, 2005)

the painting reminds me of the book_ Angela's Ashes _anyone wanting to know where kids might get a look like this on their faces might want to read it. 






 [size=+1]* The #1 national bestseller. Winner of the National Book Critics Circle Award, the Los Angeles Times Book Award, and the ABBY Award.*[/size] 



_ "When I look back on my childhood I wonder how I managed to survive at all. It was, of course, a miserable childhood: the happy childhood is hardly worth your while. Worse than the ordinary miserable childhood is the miserable Irish childhood, and worse yet is the miserable Irish Catholic childhood."_​    So begins the luminous memoir of Frank McCourt, born in Depression-era Brooklyn to recent Irish immigrants and raised in the slums of Limerick, Ireland. Frank's mother, Angela, has no money to feed the children since Frank's father, Malachy, rarely works, and when he does he drinks his wages. Yet Malachy -- exasperating, irresponsible and beguiling -- does nurture in Frank an appetite for the one thing he can provide: a story. Frank lives for his father's tales of Cuchulain, who saved Ireland, and of the Angel on the Seventh Step, who brings his mother babies. 

  Perhaps it is story that accounts for Frank's survival. Wearing rags for diapers, begging a pig's head for Christmas dinner and gathering coal from the roadside to light a fire, Frank endures poverty, near-starvation and the casual cruelty of relatives and neighbors -- yet lives to tell his tale with eloquence, exuberance and remarkable forgiveness. 

_Angela's Ashes,_ imbued on every page with Frank McCourt's astounding humor and compassion, is a glorious book that bears all the marks of a classic.


 (i know, i know ... i'm turning into john h. but hey it's a great book.)

_
 hmmm kids with a life like this, maybe who died early from the hardship of it could maybe have reason to come back for answers..... _


----------



## Vieope (Apr 14, 2005)

_Look BEHIND YOU! _


----------



## LW83 (Apr 14, 2005)

I like it too!


----------

